# LHC + LIMA/subclavian angio



## stone6401 (Jan 12, 2011)

Does anyone know how to bill for assessment of the LIMA or subclavian during LHC for possible CABG?  It USED to be 93539 added onto the LHC code.

Would it now be 93459?  Or 93458 + codes for angio and cath placement?

Thanks so much!

~Amy Stone, CPC


----------



## Jess1125 (Jan 12, 2011)

93459

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## OliviaPrice (Feb 3, 2011)

Just wanted to clarify....

You are saying to bill 93459 even though there are no actual grafts?


----------



## Misty Dawn (Feb 4, 2011)

Yes that is correct.  Bypass graft(s)=selective imaging of venous, internal mammary and/or free atrerial grafts.


----------

